# Pico mega vs hohm slice vs vaporesso nebula



## Bear_Vapes (12/1/17)

Wanted to know which of these mods is best. I am a simple vaper dont care about any fancy features but i do prefer a small compact mod and i need about 80w max. Also can i charge batteries in any of these mods?


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/1/17)

The pico Would be the smallest. Which can be a con as it cant fit the bigger tanks like The hohm slice which is what i use it has very fast charging. 0-100 in 45 Minutes. It is quite bigger than the pico.
The other one i have no idea about but looks about the same size as hohm slice.


----------



## GMacDiggity (13/1/17)

To me the Hohm Slice is way above these in terms of advancements. now I'm talking comparing the performance of my Pico 18650 to the Hohm Slice in terms of chip performance and it really isn't even in the same league. To me the Hohm Slice is reaching toward the top of chip performance. Temp control is amazing (on anything). If I were making this choice I would get a Hohm Slice again and again. And as @Kalashnikov has said, the charging is amazing! Never worry about the battery as I know it can be back up to full just in between vape breaks at work.

It is bigger than the Pico but not in a bad way (to me it looks better).


----------



## GMacDiggity (13/1/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> To me the Hohm Slice is way above these in terms of advancements. now I'm talking comparing the performance of my Pico 18650 to the Hohm Slice in terms of chip performance and it really isn't even in the same league. To me the Hohm Slice is reaching toward the top of chip performance. Temp control is amazing (on anything). If I were making this choice I would get a Hohm Slice again and again. And as @Kalashnikov has said, the charging is amazing! Never worry about the battery as I know it can be back up to full just in between vape breaks at work.
> 
> It is bigger than the Pico but not in a bad way (to me it looks better).



Saw you said you aren't worried about features, the hohm slice is still solid just as a wattage device and then you have the option to use the fancier features if you desire!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/1/17)

I read that the hohm slice can charge batteries as well, is this true?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I read that the hohm slice can charge batteries as well, is this true?


you mean 26650s? then yes


----------



## daniel craig (13/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I read that the hohm slice can charge batteries as well, is this true?


Yes, it is powered by a single 26650 battery (included) which can be charged on board at 2A. It charges really quick and the mod is excellent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I read that the hohm slice can charge batteries as well, is this true?


The Slice is a great mod and though you are not concerned with features it has some really good ones including t.c.with kanthal wire.Plus 2amp charging,101 watts ,a good ergonomic design a top gear choice for 2016 IMO. I got the deluxe model here in the States for under $50.00,a steal in my book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> Yes, it is powered by a single 26650 battery (included) which can be charged on board at 2A. It charges really quick and the mod is excellent.


I believe the deluxe model has 2amp balanced charging (if I'm not mistaken)and is only a few bucks more than the standard model

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/1/17)

kev mac said:


> I believe the deluxe model has 2amp balanced charging (if I'm not mistaken)and is only a few bucks more than the standard model


here in SA i think we only have the limited edition model.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/1/17)

kev mac said:


> I believe the deluxe model has 2amp balanced charging (if I'm not mistaken)and is only a few bucks more than the standard model


Yes you are correct. You need the LE model.


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> here in SA i think we only have the limited edition model.


I don't know why they have a standard model,here in the States the LE is only a few dollars more and the 2amp charger is worth it all day. (Not to mention the cool inlays)lol


----------

